# Laguna Madre 18 By Chittum



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Is this the one near Rockport in Lamar?


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Beautiful boat! Nice photography as well. And yep that is what the LLM looks like. Miles and miles of that right there. Which is why tunnel hulls are necessary. Would be nice to get a ride on a Chittum for those looking to buy soon. Would have to be on the short list for sure.


----------

